# Deciding on a new smoker- opinions wanted



## stabone (Jan 16, 2015)

Having a hell of a time deciding which smoker to buy. 

1. Backwoods Fatboy: I really like the Backwoods above them all but what I don't like about the Backwoods is the water pan, and also the wire rack.....why don't they use expanded metal??? Wire makes it seem so much cheaper than other smokers. 

2. Rebel 23: I like the Rebel but I haven't seen one in person or heard much about them other than what's on their website.Not sure about their quality compared to other brands. Also not 100% sold on the gravity fed smokers.

3. Stumps XL Baby: I know Stumps are good, but damn they are expensive. Seems like I can get a similar quality from another brand at a way cheaper price.

4. Pitmaker Safe: Nice smokers but I think they are over-priced for what they are. Stainless insides are nice, but not necessary in my opinion and only add to the price of the smoker.

5. Superior SS-2: Same thoughts as the Rebel on this but it seems like the cheapest quality of them all. 

Right now I am leaning towards the Fatboy over the others. The Rebel is a close second. Any and all opinions welcome!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 16, 2015)

Spend a little time reading the reviews.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bonzbbq (Jan 16, 2015)

Stabone, I have the SS-1 and it is a cooking machine, I love it, I did the research before I bought too, the name of the guy that started SS is Jobe, he and Stump were partners in the beginning of stump cookers, I can tell you I have no regrets on buying the Superior, personally I would recommend either stump or superior, superiors are a little cheaper I think, with a guru it really is a set it and forget cooker, I get mine going and go to bed, depends on what you are looking for, good luck. Bonz


----------



## stabone (Jan 18, 2015)

bonzbbq said:


> Stabone, I have the SS-1 and it is a cooking machine, I love it, I did the research before I bought too, the name of the guy that started SS is Jobe, he and Stump were partners in the beginning of stump cookers, I can tell you I have no regrets on buying the Superior, personally I would recommend either stump or superior, superiors are a little cheaper I think, with a guru it really is a set it and forget cooker, I get mine going and go to bed, depends on what you are looking for, good luck. Bonz


Thanks Bonz. I think I'm actually going to give Superior a shot and leaning towards the SS-2. The SS-1 is nice, but it's out of my price range. Waiting to see how much shipping is going to be before I make my decision.


----------



## bonzbbq (Jan 19, 2015)

I think the ss-2 is a great cooker, the only reason I went with the ss-1 is I do large cooks at times, it is way too big for typical cooks, I have smaller cookers for average cooks, the one you are looking at is a good all around cooker, small enough for family cooks but still large enough for bigger cooks. Let us know when you get it and give us some pics. Bonz


----------



## stabone (Jan 22, 2015)

bonzbbq said:


> I think the ss-2 is a great cooker, the only reason I went with the ss-1 is I do large cooks at times, it is way too big for typical cooks, I have smaller cookers for average cooks, the one you are looking at is a good all around cooker, small enough for family cooks but still large enough for bigger cooks. Let us know when you get it and give us some pics. Bonz


Yeah, I WAS going to go with a Superior Smoker but they won't get back to me so I'm going with a Rebel. Their loss, not mine. The main reason I was going to buy Superior is because there is more info of the internet about their smokers, and their videos and tutorials were pretty reassuring. Oh well, Rebel it is!


----------



## bonzbbq (Jan 22, 2015)

Stabone, I don't get that, lang, stumps and superior for some reason are not real good about getting back to customers sometimes, I ran my own construction company for over 35 yrs and learned real quick that customer relations is as important as quality work, oh well like you said rebel it is, not familiar with their cookers but I am going to look them up, good luck


----------



## kolky (Jan 22, 2015)

Have you checked out Humphrey's Smokers?  I just ordered a Battle Box from them, should be here in a week or two.  They are built like tanks and are significantly cheaper then the Backwoods and especially the Stumps.


----------



## stabone (Jan 22, 2015)

kolky said:


> Have you checked out Humphrey's Smokers?  I just ordered a Battle Box from them, should be here in a week or two.  They are built like tanks and are significantly cheaper then the Backwoods and especially the Stumps.


Actually, they seem pretty expensive to me....especially the gravity fed.


----------



## stabone (Jan 24, 2015)

bonzbbq said:


> Stabone, I don't get that, lang, stumps and superior for some reason are not real good about getting back to customers sometimes, I ran my own construction company for over 35 yrs and learned real quick that customer relations is as important as quality work, oh well like you said rebel it is, not familiar with their cookers but I am going to look them up, good luck


Bonz,

I talked to the guy at Superior and they are not taking orders or building smokers right now. He said his fabricator keeps raising his prices on him, to the point where he can't compete on price with other builders. Not sure if or when they will start making them again. 

On another note, Rebel smokers are becoming very popular in competition. It is pretty much the exact same thing as a Superior but the chute is on the side instead of the back.


----------



## bonzbbq (Jan 26, 2015)

thats a shame, I really have been happy with my ss, the thing cooks perfect and flawless, I have NO complaints, that rebel looks like it would be a good one, I think you will really like the gravity feed cookers once you get the hang of them, easy to learn, keep us posted on what you buy and let us know how it cooks, look forward to hearing back on this one


----------



## cman55 (Jan 29, 2015)

I just got the Stumps XL Baby and although its expensive, I think I may be getting my money's worth. I was able to get the internal temp to 400F in a snowstorm and after shutting off all air and sealing it, it held at over 200F for quite a long time and I was able to properly season it. Not sure if you've made your decision yet but stay with the gravity fed insulated smokers as no matter which one you buy, you can't go wrong.


----------



## stabone (Feb 8, 2015)

Cman55 said:


> I just got the Stumps XL Baby and although its expensive, I think I may be getting my money's worth. I was able to get the internal temp to 400F in a snowstorm and after shutting off all air and sealing it, it held at over 200F for quite a long time and I was able to properly season it. Not sure if you've made your decision yet but stay with the gravity fed insulated smokers as no matter which one you buy, you can't go wrong.


Nothing against Stumps, I think they make a great product. Unfortunately, I also think you pay for the name. I settled on an Assassin. They also build the Superior and Rebel smokers, but the Assassin is just his own line. You get more bang for the buck with the Assassin versus the others. You know they must build great products if 2 other companies are contracting them to build their smokers.


----------



## bonzbbq (Feb 8, 2015)

Stabone, checked out assassin smokers, no doubt they make the superior cookers, looks a lot (almost exactly) like my superior, mine is a little taller, I know you will be happy with their cookers, send us some pics when it comes in, looking forward to seeing it, Bonz


----------



## stabone (Feb 12, 2015)

bonzbbq said:


> Stabone, checked out assassin smokers, no doubt they make the superior cookers, looks a lot (almost exactly) like my superior, mine is a little taller, I know you will be happy with their cookers, send us some pics when it comes in, looking forward to seeing it, Bonz


Bonz, ended up finding a Rebel 23 in my area. I posted pics in my other thread. Same thing as the Assassin and it saved me $500.


----------

